# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Some new pics of my 10-gallon:



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Snapped a few newer pics of the 10-gallon last night. The puffers wouldn't let me take any of them, though









Also, I'm sorry for the terrible picture quality... all I have is a webcam. Hope to have a nice digital camera sometime soon.

Tank:









Vals:









Right Side:









Left Side:









Pearling Rotala:









Pearling Tiger Lotus:









Carpet forming:









The Garden:









Shrimp At Work:









Mr. Otto:









Pressurized CO2:


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Snapped a few newer pics of the 10-gallon last night. The puffers wouldn't let me take any of them, though









Also, I'm sorry for the terrible picture quality... all I have is a webcam. Hope to have a nice digital camera sometime soon.

Tank:









Vals:









Right Side:









Left Side:









Pearling Rotala:









Pearling Tiger Lotus:









Carpet forming:









The Garden:









Shrimp At Work:









Mr. Otto:









Pressurized CO2:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice! That regulator looks famliar!

Why didn't you post these pics as a Gallery instead of this way? You know what I mean?


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

I didn't know you could do that. The forum software on this site is completely different from all the others, so I haven't quite figured out all the features


----------

